# Happy Belated Birthday Mucho



## Mrmnms (Sep 25, 2013)

So sorry! Thanks for sharing so much great info lately young man!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 25, 2013)

:thumbsup:

Thanks Mike. I'm glad to be a apart of this forum and have made many friends along the way. Thanks to all the folks that have given me honest, strait advise.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday (belated?)

Cheers!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 25, 2013)

Crap! I had no idea. Happy Birthday, DP!


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 25, 2013)

Belated felicitations and good tidings concerning your recent transversal of 59.18 arc minutes of solar orbit, I understand it to have significant sentimental value to you and yourn.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy birthday (en retard).

k.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy B'day Man!


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 26, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Belated felicitations and good tidings concerning your recent transversal of 59.18 arc minutes of solar orbit, I understand it to have significant sentimental value to you and yourn.



Ah-mazing! Hahaha


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 26, 2013)

Danny's a nut, took me 20 minutes to look up what most of those words meant.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 26, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Danny's a nut, took me 20 minutes to look up what most of those words meant.



[email protected]! I was going for 30! 

Hope it was a great day man!


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy Past Birthday!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Everybody for chiming in. It was a great day. 

Started off with a little extra morning attention from my sweetie, then fresh ground/brewed black coffee sitting in the warm Carolina sun. 

I started the day by priming, sanding, wiping and painting again 28 1" X 8" for my we porch rails (pics to follow). I cut the grass (3000'), planted 150 cloves of garlic, a raised bed of sweet peas, collards and spinach, planted sage, cilantro and parsley as seeds in the herb bed. Vacuumed the house, did five loads of laundry (and put them away), made 10 LBS of beef jerky, cleaned the three bathrooms (toilets and bath tubs). 

Lunch time: Have a nice lunch at a Brazilian BBQ, just rolling out squares of beef, bacon wrapped chix, sausages, plus lots of semi-authentic sides. Cleaned the kids animal cages, pulled all the summer clothes from their drawers and replaced with Fall stuff. Found 30 minutes to kick the soccer ball around with the girls. Cooked a simple authentic paella for dinner. After putting the girls to bed (8:30PM), found some uninterrupted time to properly soak my stones, set up my kit to make sure that all my shiny sharp babies are tucked in too.

Opened a bottle of 2000 Haunt Bergey then a 20 YO Talor Fladgate.

Finished with a little more love from my sweetie.

Forty Four is starting out to be a good year. 

dennis


----------

